# Drying up boer does



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

As most of you know this is my first year breeding goats. I raised them in 4-H but got babies only after they were weaned. Yesturday we weaned the kids and brought the moms to my dads. The kids don't seem to care that they are gone but the moms are going crazy. Which I know will stop one day. Now my question. The moms are off all grain only getting grass how long does it "typically" take for them to dry up? Today I felt so bad for them their udders were sooooo engorged. I was able to milk both of them a little to releave some pressure. How many times a day should I try to milk them a little? I don't want to over due it and cause them to stay in milk but I don't want them to be horribley uncomfortable. Thanks


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If they tolerate it, relieving pressure once a day will work...they need to have back pressure in the glands to "tell them to stop producing"


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thats kinda what I thought but this being there first full day without kids poor ruby was hunched up and shaking and Faith kept laying down and scratching at her udder so I figured I needed to milk a little out. I no where drained them. Just enough to make them feel better. I keep checking their udders and making sure they are not hot like mastitis. Hopefully they will dry up fast and not be in much pain.


----------



## DPW (Mar 13, 2010)

My two cents. Every case is different but weaning is usually a fairly stressful time for all involved. I would "wean" the does off grain gradually. Any abrupt change in diet can cause problems in itself. Add that to the stress of not having their babies around and you increase the possibility of problems arising.
I believe that "relieving the pressure" a bit is a good idea. Usually, and I stress the word "usually", meat goats should dry up easier than dairy goats.
Most of our does are a Boer/Nubian cross and we seperate mom and kids for about 3 weeks. Again this is only a ball park figure for us as each case is different.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry I guess I should have said I did "wean" them off grain gradually. They used to get fed morning and night, So first I cut the feeding grain amounts in half. Then after 2 weeks they only got fed once a day grain, and after 2 weeks of that they were getting no grain. So I did atleast do that right. I also switched from alfalfa hay to grass hay.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Make a sage tea tonic. Boil some sage, and drench her, 2 tsp dried or fresh sage leaves to 1-1/4 cups of water, boil then simmer it for about 20 to 30 minutes. I have done this at night and made the batch double so I have it ready in the morning. Do this twice a day until you see the milk production going down. It only takes a few days. I do add like a little molasses to it, just because they take it a little easier. It really helps dry them up. This same thing is good for a sick doe.

I do this on the does that do not seem to be drying up very well. I have some does that pretty much wean the babies themselves, they do ok, but I have those that do not mind the babies nursing forever, those I give the tea tonic to.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Our Boer gals dont seem to notice when they dont have babies anymore. I check udders & releive pressure once daily for a few days, then every other day & so on.


----------



## djtcdunc (Mar 26, 2013)

Im also new at goat farming. I didnt do anything at all but separate the babies from their mama. Didnt change feeding habbits for them and didnt milk her. She has nursed herself a couple times but she is drying up fine. I put my wethers with her but she is a bully to him so I keep her by herself during the day and give her my wethers at night.(only because I dont like sleeping alone so I wouldnt think she would lol)
I suppose everyone has different ways and I suppose all goats are different, but so far my Boers are virtually problem free.


----------

